# NGD: Carvin SCB7 Prototype... FINALLY!



## Spamspam (Apr 28, 2014)

Ok, so Jeff technically didn't want me to do this till tomorrow, but I won't have time.. So here it is.


I could go into a long story on this, but I'm sure you just want the Pron.

Specs:
SCB7
DTS Aquaburst Burl
Swamp ash body
5 pc maple/walnut neck
BEM board, no inlays
Original Floyd Rose with locking nut
SS med jumbos
Gloss body, satin neck
14 inch radius.


----------



## Promit (Apr 28, 2014)

That's gorgeous. I love the new twist on binding. What's the expected pricing for these?


----------



## thrsher (Apr 28, 2014)

WOW WOW WOW


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2014)

I don't like that new bass... But THIS?!


----------



## Church2224 (Apr 28, 2014)

Yep, I need a new pair of pants right now...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2014)

And I can have this when?


----------



## celticelk (Apr 28, 2014)

...

Yeah, that was worth the wait. Happy finally-revealed NGD!


----------



## celticelk (Apr 28, 2014)

Promit said:


> That's gorgeous. I love the new twist on binding. What's the expected pricing for these?



If Carvin's price structure on the various DC models is a good guide, probably $969 base, plus options - $100 more than the 6-string version. Supposedly it'll be up on the Carvin website later this week.


----------



## areyna21 (Apr 28, 2014)

Wow that looks really good. Congrats!


----------



## ramses (Apr 28, 2014)

Definitely nicer than the spalted-maple one shown today.


----------



## thrsher (Apr 28, 2014)

let me see that backside


----------



## NemesisTheory (Apr 28, 2014)

Very Skervesen. Just wanted I've been asking for since they unveiled the 6 string version! Ordering asap!


----------



## AKan (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm definitely going to save up for this. Beautiful...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2014)

celticelk said:


> If Carvin's price structure on the various DC models is a good guide, probably $969 base, plus options - $100 more than the 6-string version. Supposedly it'll be up on the Carvin website later this week.



For that money I'd hit...


----------



## Purelojik (Apr 28, 2014)

i feel like for carvin they should have masked that binding a bit better, at least make the curves smoother. my OCD is killing me


----------



## Spamspam (Apr 28, 2014)

Purelojik said:


> i feel like for carvin they should have masked that binding a bit better, at least make the curves smoother. my OCD is killing me




Just bear in mind, this was the hand built prototype. Jeff had to do the whole thing by hand, the only CNC portion was the control/floyd cavity. I see those little parts where I wish the transition was a bit smoother, but it doesn't concern me enough to drive me crazy, lol.

I freaking love this guitar..


----------



## leonardo7 (Apr 28, 2014)

Congrats! 

so is the top 3/4", or at least closer to 1/2"?


----------



## Spamspam (Apr 28, 2014)

The top is 3/16th of an inch. Seems skinny, but that's what it is. Here's another shot that you can see the unbeveled edge in.






And someone asked about the back.


----------



## JLocrian (Apr 28, 2014)

FINALLY!!! 

You would've exploded if you had to wait any longer


----------



## leonardo7 (Apr 28, 2014)

Spamspam said:


> The top is 3/16th of an inch. Seems skinny, but that's what it is. Here's another shot that you can see the unbeveled edge in.



No thats a good thickness, its just enough to have some affect on tone/attack/compression depending on what wood is used. I had to ask cause someone said in the other thread that they thought it could be 3/4" like the CT7. Now that I know, I will go with a maple top over Mahogany on one of these and save my Koa top over Swamp Ash for the thicker top of the CT7 

I need to see how these Carvins hold up and its time to order one of each

Edit: oh wait, I just realized these are neck through?


----------



## porknchili (Apr 28, 2014)

DAMN!!!

HNGD!!!


----------



## amogtr (Apr 28, 2014)

I wasn't a huge fan of the spalted one they did the reveal with but this looks excellent. Congrats!


----------



## Garnoch (Apr 28, 2014)

Holy crap!!! LOVE IT, man!! Would love to hear the back story too.


----------



## Omura (Apr 28, 2014)

That is gorgeous. I love to see single cut 7's, it almost has a vibe that reminds me of Tosins Single cut 8, just something about the horns that does it. Congrats dude


----------



## cardinal (Apr 28, 2014)

That is so much nicer than what Carvin posted earlier. I really didn't like that guitar and was pretty disappointed with the new model. Your guitar, however, is absolutely gorgeous. I would have wanted a different headstock, but otherwise that thing looks awesome. Congrats!


----------



## bschmidt (Apr 28, 2014)

would love this on an 8 so much *crosses fingers*


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2014)

You read my mind.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Apr 28, 2014)

This is friggin gorgeous! Do want!


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Apr 28, 2014)

Wow... just...




wow


----------



## celticelk (Apr 28, 2014)

bschmidt said:


> would love this on an 8 so much *crosses fingers*



On FB, Jeff shot down the idea of a longer-scale version of this design, citing balance issues. That pretty much rules out an 8.


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm in awe. That guitar is legit, and totally worth the wait. HNGD!


----------



## fortisursus (Apr 28, 2014)

This model keeps growing on me. Love the modern approach Carvin is taking on its new designs. Carvin is seriously tempting my wallet this summer.

How comfortable is the contour where the forearm lays? I love my Mayo, but the lack of a forearm contour drives me nuts!


----------



## wannabguitarist (Apr 28, 2014)

OFR-7? Does this mean they're finally going to start putting them on DC727/747's? That would be fantastic 

Guitar looks awesome too. I love the new shape.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 28, 2014)

Church2224 said:


> Yep, I need a new pair of pants right now...



Just don't wear pants while you're on the computer. Problem solved!


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 28, 2014)

celticelk said:


> On FB, Jeff shot down the idea of a longer-scale version of this design, citing balance issues. That pretty much rules out an 8.



For this exact design that would be true, but they could move the the bridge back and deepen the horn for fret access. But yeah, that would be a totally different design.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 28, 2014)

You know what I like about this? For some reason the colored top side looks almost symmetric with the lower side. On the 6 string version I feel like it looks weird because the top side (below the natural part) looks too tiny compared to the bottom. So I'm assuming this is not the same exact body as on the 6s?


----------



## geese_com (Apr 28, 2014)

Killer top on that. Congrats.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Apr 28, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> You know what I like about this? For some reason the colored top side looks almost symmetric with the lower side. On the 6 string version I feel like it looks weird because the top side (below the natural part) looks too tiny compared to the bottom. So I'm assuming this is not the same exact body as on the 6s?



Yeah for some reason the SCB7 seems to feel more symmetrical compared to the SCB6, which I feel kind of looks lopsided. I haven't pulled out photoshop to actually measure, but what you say makes sense.

Plus, I am a 7 string player at heart, so maybe a bit of bias. (Yet I own four Carvin 6 strings, and only one Carvin 7 haha)


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 28, 2014)

NickCormier said:


> Yeah for some reason the SCB7 seems to feel more symmetrical compared to the SCB6, which I feel kind of looks lopsided. I haven't pulled out photoshop to actually measure, but what you say makes sense.
> 
> Plus, I am a 7 string player at heart, so maybe a bit of bias. (Yet I own four Carvin 6 strings, and only one Carvin 7 haha)



Yeah, I don't like the SCB6's with the natural band at ALL, but this SCB7 looks really cool. I could see myself buying one of those. My wife couldn't, but I could.


----------



## AbsentCurtis (Apr 28, 2014)

I never thought I'd have to type one-handed on a guitar forum.


----------



## celticelk (Apr 29, 2014)

spamspam, what's the wiring setup on this?


----------



## madloff (Apr 29, 2014)

Ah so well worth the wait. This is gorgeous! Does Carvin usually let you do a finish over the burled maple? Haven't seen any of those I don't think. HNGD man!


----------



## SpaceDock (Apr 29, 2014)

I need this with a Holdsworth headstock.


----------



## Nlelith (Apr 29, 2014)

HNGD! Glad you finally posted it 

This model is not something I would consider buying, but it's a great guitar anyway!



wannabguitarist said:


> OFR-7? Does this mean they're finally going to start putting them on DC727/747's? That would be fantastic


I think it's almost one year since they offer OFRs instead of Licensed Floyds.


----------



## littledoc (Apr 29, 2014)

The styling isn't really my cup of tea, but that's a phenomenally gorgeous instrument. Glad to see Carvin doing more stains on burl, and the binding looks incredible.

Btw, it looks like the treble side of the Floyd is recessed way too low... maybe it's just me. Did it come set up that way?


----------



## Convictional (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## InCasinoOut (Apr 29, 2014)

Holy balls that looks good. I'm gonna call it right now, beveled bodies on old-school inspired shapes is gonna start picking up steam...


----------



## HaloHat (Apr 29, 2014)

Happy You Finally Get To Post Your New Guitar Day 

Sweet as that is and I am sure the second new model will be, I hope Jeff/Carvin does not leave us with one 27" scale model [DC7X]. I love my DC7X but I have some serious G.A.S. for a pointy seven string with a 27" scale. Ultra V, Symmetrical V, X220 shape, doesen't matter to me as long as the fret access is good and the neck dive not too bad.

Congrats SpamSpam, that is a sweet looking guitar and kinda cool to have the documented first one ever built


----------



## Spamspam (Apr 29, 2014)

Madloff, they have done a couple stained burls in the past, but I'm pretty sure this is the first one they have done the DTS process on.

Littledoc, the pics were taken mid-setup, a few days after I got the guitar. I was still searching for the perfect positioning in relation to the board, so it might be a little funky at that point.

Oh, and thanks for the kind words, everyone. Really appreciate the encouragement after keeping it quiet so long.


----------



## Spamspam (Apr 29, 2014)

celticelk said:


> spamspam, what's the wiring setup on this?



It's just single volume/tone, with a 5 way blade for splitting the pups. Center 3 positions are all single coil.


----------



## madloff (Apr 29, 2014)

That's awesome to hear. I hope they'll be open to doing it again in the future, because the top on your guitar is seriously gorgeous. Jeff killed it with this guitar!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Apr 29, 2014)

This is quite the beast


----------



## JaeSwift (Apr 29, 2014)

That is nuts. One of the best single cut models I've ever seen.


----------



## Ludo95 (Apr 29, 2014)

HNGD dude, looks awesome. The back is as cool as the front, cool guitar!!


----------



## lewstherin006 (Apr 29, 2014)

Congrats bro! She looks awesome!


----------



## metaldoggie (Apr 29, 2014)

Aside from the trem....this is similar to what I want to do on my current build!

mmmmm


----------



## Cloudy (Apr 29, 2014)

GOD DAMN I thought I hated the scb, welp nope.


----------



## 77zark77 (Apr 29, 2014)

Really really really nice ! Congratulations !


----------



## shanerct (Apr 29, 2014)

When can we start ordering these? I told myself if they made this or a vanquish in a 7 I would have to get my hands on one.


----------



## Jackley (Apr 29, 2014)

God damn man. All of these NGDs lately are making me want a Carvin more and more. If this does actually go into production I'm likely to grab one, especially if they offer a floyd on it.


----------



## Spamspam (Apr 29, 2014)

You can order one later this week. Bridges will be the TOM, hipshot, and the OFR.


----------



## Jackley (Apr 29, 2014)

I can't tell in those pictures, but these are 25.5" scale yeah? I'm used to a B in 7 string guitars meaning baritone hahaha


----------



## Spamspam (Apr 29, 2014)

25.5 scale, the B means beveled on this one. Single Cut Beveled 7 string.


----------



## TraE (Apr 29, 2014)

DROOL


----------



## asher (Apr 29, 2014)

Totally worth the wait. That's one of the best Carvins I've ever seen.


----------



## Suho (Apr 29, 2014)

Very nice, sir, very nice!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 29, 2014)

EVAR

EDIT: 'd by Suho


----------



## Suho (Apr 29, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> EVAR
> 
> EDIT: 'd by Suho



Yes, I am Haru, the Great White Ninja....


----------



## TVasquez96 (Apr 29, 2014)

That shit is sexy as f_u_ck


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 29, 2014)

*Insert caps lock swearing*

That looks MAGNIFICENT. I am satisfied. The wait was worth it if only to behold its beauty.

I have been wanting a quality 6-string for the longest time now, since all I have right now are cheapo 6-strings, and I had an SCB6 in white with a walnut top and a natural bevel for my next guitar purchase (almost like the one Jeff posted a few months ago). However, the SCB7 is too tempting... too tempting...


----------



## SkyIllusion (Apr 29, 2014)

Mother of god...


----------



## dametalbeast (Apr 30, 2014)

this is absolutely insane, as if my Carvin gas wasn't intense enough. huge conngrats dude!


----------



## GXPO (Apr 30, 2014)

Looks fantastic! I take it the hardtail option will be a TOM?


----------



## HaloHat (Apr 30, 2014)

GXPO said:


> Looks fantastic! I take it the hardtail option will be a TOM?



Bridge Options are

HIPSHOT
TOM
OFR


----------



## GXPO (Apr 30, 2014)

HaloHat said:


> Bridge Options are
> 
> HIPSHOT
> TOM
> OFR



Consider me aroused. I mean, getting a Carvin in the UK is a tough choice but I'll have to see how these come out price-wise.. DC800 first though. Cheers!


----------



## Convictional (Apr 30, 2014)

Is hipshot the standard option? I might have to order up something similar for my next Carvin but in green.


----------



## Spamspam (Apr 30, 2014)

It's not on the builder yet (I think tomorrow) so no one really knows. We only know that hipshot is AN option.. But I'd bet that the TOM will be the standard, with hipshot and Floyd available as a standard with upcharge.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 30, 2014)

Wow....that is absolutely beautiful....love the color and finish.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Apr 30, 2014)

DAYUM

And I thought the spalted one was sexy...I'm a sucker for blue and maple though


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 30, 2014)

I was on MGO and I was surprised how many people thought this guitar was ugly.  I like it, and I'm not really a single cut guy. I'd buy one mañana if they came in 8 strings (and I still might with the 7s and a Floyd). I guess you can't please all the people all the time, but overall I'm excited that Jeff is so open minded about taking on new projects, and yet spends the time to research and test them (like was mentioned about the balance).


----------



## Spamspam (Apr 30, 2014)

What is MGO?


----------



## SnowfaLL (Apr 30, 2014)

metalguitarist dot org - I believe it was the dude who sold SS.org like 5 years ago, he made a new forum.


----------



## Spamspam (Apr 30, 2014)

Lol, I just went there.. Everyone is entitled to an opinion, I guess.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 30, 2014)

Yeah, metalguitarist.org. A lot of us are over there as well. Spamspam, I thought you did an NGD on there? I'm probably mixing it up with carvinbbs. I'd be a hell of a guitar player if I spent more time playing and less time posting on internet forums.


----------



## Spamspam (Apr 30, 2014)

I didn't post an NGD there, but someone else grabbed the shots from here, and posted them in the SCB7 thread.

Only places I posted to are here, the Carvin bbs, and guitarporn. Never heard of mgo before just now.


----------



## Scruffy1012 (May 1, 2014)

Happy NGD dude! looks insanely nice, dat top


----------



## shanerct (May 1, 2014)

Convictional said:


> Is hipshot the standard option? I might have to order up something similar for my next Carvin but in green.



Hipshot is 50 dollars more. TOM is standard and of course FR is 120 +30 with locking nut.

I'm trying so hard not to order one of these but will power is failing.


----------



## celticelk (May 1, 2014)

It's on the website!

Carvin.com : SCB7 SINGLE CUTAWAY BEVEL-TOP SEVEN STRING GUITAR

[EDIT: ...and you can only get the pointy 7-string headstock with it? C'mon, Carvin!]


----------



## n4t (May 1, 2014)

I want the same guitar as the OP, but green. With the most red-colored available rosewood board and knobs. And a hipshot ofc. Too bad the burl DTS is an op50, so its either flamed/quilted maple or maybe black limba. Moss green? Emerald green? Argh!

I CAN'T DECIDE!


----------



## shanerct (May 1, 2014)

I'm in the same boat as n4t just want it in Red. I'm thinking of chancing the op50 cause everything about OP guitar screams sex.


----------



## ncfiala (May 1, 2014)

I just did a SCB7 build on the Carvin site and no active route option. And those routes don't look big enough to accomodate some SD covered passives. I'll have to think about this. I'm not going to order until after my DC7X comes in anyway.


----------



## Convictional (May 1, 2014)

I don't get why hipshot is cheaper on the scb than on the dc700. Also the headstock thing...


----------



## Dark_Matter (May 1, 2014)

If they were to release a 7 string headstock akin to that of the JB200, I'd be all over this, or any other 7 string they have.


----------



## Convictional (May 1, 2014)

Jeff said on Facebook that the rounded 7 string headstock is an Opt50.


----------



## celticelk (May 2, 2014)

Convictional said:


> Jeff said on Facebook that the rounded 7 string headstock is an Opt50.



 Wll they at least make the DC727/747 headstock a regular option? They're both neck-through models at the same scale length, so the CNC patterns ought to be exactly the same. I can't see myself getting one of these with the pointy headstock, and I'm not gonna Opt50 my first Carvin no matter how good their reputation is.


----------



## Spamspam (May 2, 2014)

They might make the rounder headstock a regular option, after they've done a few. I'm guessing that statistically, the rounded ones are being outsold by the pointy ones by a huge margin. If Jeff sees a couple, and likes the way it looks (he's a really reasonable guy like that) he would probably make it standard.

Also, remember that not all OP50's void the return policy.


----------



## ctgblue (May 2, 2014)

Again, the guitar I've been wanting, Tele body 7 string with a 25.5" scale, and they make it $140 more than the 727, just out of my price range, even when I finish selling everything.


----------



## celticelk (May 2, 2014)

Spamspam said:


> They might make the rounder headstock a regular option, after they've done a few. I'm guessing that statistically, the rounded ones are being outsold by the pointy ones by a huge margin. If Jeff sees a couple, and likes the way it looks (he's a really reasonable guy like that) he would probably make it standard.
> 
> Also, remember that not all OP50's void the return policy.



Did you mean that the pointy headstocks are outselling the rounded ones on the SCB6, or on the other seven-string models? If it's the former, that's because the other headstock options on the SCB6 suck ass. If it's the latter, new body shape == new rules - what sells on a superstrat is not necessarily going to sell on a singlecut.

In any event, not offering the DC727/747 headstock at least as an option is inexplicable to me. It's the *exact same neck* for those models and the SCB7 - neck-thru, 25.5" scale - so they've already got all of the tooling ready. What do they possibly gain by *not* offering it?

I have to say that the SCB7 launch has really disappointed me. Selling *me* a Carvin single-cutaway 7-string ought to be the easiest thing ever: I'm a devoted singlecut 7 fan, and I prefer the kind of quality natural-wood finishes that Carvin does extremely well (tung-oil walnut...mmmmm...), and I'm willing to compromise on specs to a certain degree (my Schecter Jazz-7 is a 24-fret 25.5"-scale with a pointy headstock, because that was the best option available for a semi-hollow 7). The SCB7's compromises edge across that line for me, and I'm not seeing myself with one until one or two things change in my favor.


----------



## Convictional (May 2, 2014)

Good news everyone. Jeff said he got enough requests for the rounded headstocks to justify adding it to the builder so it is there now!


----------



## celticelk (May 2, 2014)

Convictional said:


> Good news everyone. Jeff said he got enough requests for the rounded headstocks to justify adding it to the builder so it is there now!



In fact, they've added both the DC727/747 headstock *and* the CT7/CT74 headstock. Well played, Carvin!


----------



## ncfiala (May 2, 2014)

Now just add soapbar routes and I'm in. I'm thinking blue mist metallic with gold hardware and a birdseye board.


----------



## Spamspam (May 2, 2014)

celticelk said:


> In fact, they've added both the DC727/747 headstock *and* the CT7/CT74 headstock. Well played, Carvin!




Told ya he was a reasonable guy.. Ye of little faith, lol.


----------



## celticelk (May 2, 2014)

Spamspam said:


> Told ya he was a reasonable guy.. Ye of little faith, lol.



Trust, but verify. =) This is edging back towards the top of my must-buy list now....


----------



## JasonT (May 3, 2014)

That guitar is fantastic! 

So glad that Carvin is willing to make some adjustments to the offerings to meet demand.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (May 3, 2014)

I don't follow Carvin as close as some people here, hence my question. Has the old CT7 headstock been replaced totally by the new one? Thing is, the interactive builder for SCB7 shows an inline image of the old CT7 headstock, so is that an oversight or somehting?

Here are pics to help explain the difference.

Old CT7 headstock:







New CT7 headstock:


----------



## celticelk (May 3, 2014)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> I don't follow Carvin as close as some people here, hence my question. Has the old CT7 headstock been replaced totally by the new one? Thing is, the interactive builder for SCB7 shows an inline image of the old CT7 headstock, so is that an oversight or somehting?
> 
> Here are pics to help explain the difference.
> 
> ...



The CT74 builder still has the old headstock image as well. I think Carvin just hasn't bothered updating the image. I can't imagine that they'd use the older version of the headstock on a new model.


----------



## MikeH (May 3, 2014)

WHAT THE SHIT?! That's beautiful!


----------



## JasonT (May 4, 2014)

I keep coming back to look at this guitar. I've got serious GAS for this! 

Great axe!


----------



## Spamspam (May 8, 2014)

Took some more pics the other day.
The obligatory family shot:






And the family shot with the step kids:





Front shot:





And a full monty:


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 8, 2014)

Man... That guitar alone is sexy... But that family shot, though...


----------



## jerm (May 9, 2014)

beveled is the bees knees.

What's the neck profile like? Like the DC700's?


----------



## Aris_T (May 9, 2014)

Really late to the show...

SO

SO

BEAUTIFUL!

HNGD!


----------



## Spamspam (May 9, 2014)

jerm said:


> beveled is the bees knees.
> 
> What's the neck profile like? Like the DC700's?



It's the same neck, but there are differences. My DC700 is a couple years old, has a 20" radius, with a flat C shape.
The neck on the SCB is identical to the new 700 neck. I believe it changed a little when they switched to the OFR. This particular one has a 14" radius, and feels slightly slimmer, and fits the curve of my hand better.

I like both, but if pressured, I'd have to say I like the SCB neck better than the older style of 700 necks. But again, it's identical to the newer 700 necks. Very comfortable.


----------



## shanerct (May 12, 2014)

GASing has gotten the best of me. The order is in. This model will be my first Carvin. I shamelessly copied OP with a few changes to the color of the body and hardware. Added Killswitch and Phase switch. This is going to be the longest 2 months of my life.


----------



## Spamspam (May 12, 2014)

shanerct said:


> GASing has gotten the best of me. The order is in. This model will be my first Carvin. I shamelessly copied OP with a few changes to the color of the body and hardware. Added Killswitch and Phase switch. This is going to be the longest 2 months of my life.




You are going to love it, bro. I hope it actually comes in at the 2 month mark, inside skinny is that the factory is having record months. A LOT of new guitar orders.

What are the differences? Can't wait to check out other peoples ideas!


----------



## shanerct (May 12, 2014)

Spamspam said:


> You are going to love it, bro. I hope it actually comes in at the 2 month mark, inside skinny is that the factory is having record months. A LOT of new guitar orders.
> 
> What are the differences? Can't wait to check out other peoples ideas!



They can take as long as they need to. This is my first custom of any kind. 

Its all the same woods. I was just amazed by it. That burled maple top with the DTS stain drops jaws. After speaking to Steve in sales I found out why those woods are a good choice and was happy. In a transparent Red Crimson. Gold hardware and logo. Cream/Back (Zebra Style) passive pickups. Coil tap, Killswitch and Phase switch. 

I used my PRS SE custom 24 for the inspiration on the color of wood and hardware and I figured with the natural binding of the SCB7 it should be nothing less than sex.


----------



## Spamspam (May 12, 2014)

shanerct said:


> They can take as long as they need to. This is my first custom of any kind.
> 
> Its all the same woods. I was just amazed by it. That burled maple top with the DTS stain drops jaws. After speaking to Steve in sales I found out why those woods are a good choice and was happy. In a transparent Red Crimson. Gold hardware and logo. Cream/Back (Zebra Style) passive pickups. Coil tap, Killswitch and Phase switch.
> 
> I used my PRS SE custom 24 for the inspiration on the color of wood and hardware and I figured with the natural binding of the SCB7 it should be nothing less than sex.



That sounds sick, man! I'd be a little nervous, though.
When I ordered mine, the original color was going to be purple. I became concerned about the purple being too dark on the burl, so I changed the color to comething light enough to let the grain really pop. I went with Aquaburst, and if you look at it, the aqua part looks much darker than normal...

So I'd be concerned that the red would cover up the burl. At least you got the lighter of the reds. Deep wine would have been reaaaallly dark. I did look at that crimson red spalted SCB6 that Jeff built, and it does look really nice, so you'll probably be perfectly fine.

Notice how much darker the wood gets when you put the DTS on it, it's bound to effect the color a bit... (I'm not saying it will be too dark, but it is something I would be concerned about).

Pre DTS -- Note, this would get completely covered up by any colors





DTS applied





After sanding: Note how much darker even the non grainy part is


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (May 12, 2014)

The bottom looks like a screaming slug...


----------



## shanerct (May 12, 2014)

Spamspam said:


> That sounds sick, man! I'd be a little nervous, though.
> When I ordered mine, the original color was going to be purple. I became concerned about the purple being too dark on the burl, so I changed the color to comething light enough to let the grain really pop. I went with Aquaburst, and if you look at it, the aqua part looks much darker than normal...
> 
> So I'd be concerned that the red would cover up the burl. At least you got the lighter of the reds. Deep wine would have been reaaaallly dark. I did look at that crimson red spalted SCB6 that Jeff built, and it does look really nice, so you'll probably be perfectly fine.
> ...



Wow I just compared your DTS pic's to the finish product and yea I see what your saying. I figured with a color like red the DTS would help bring out the wood more didnt think about it making the paint darker. I looked at the same spalted SCB6 before too and I had a feeling its going to be fine. If it ends up being darker like the deep wine I wont be unhappy either. I trust Carvin can pull this off.


----------



## Spamspam (May 12, 2014)

You are probably 100% correct.. The spalted red looks fantastic. And looking again, the darker blue on the edge of mine is no darker than red on a normal guitar, and the burl comes through really well.

Dude, I can't wait to see yours, it sounds awesome


----------



## SeventhSlinger (May 12, 2014)

Gorgeous, just wish you can get the selector switch above the strings like an LP and like their 6 string version.


----------



## HaloHat (May 15, 2014)

shanerct said:


> Cream/Back (Zebra Style) passive pickups.



I just got a sick feeling 

D26 are D26 yes?

I so would have liked to order the Zebra D26 instead of the all black on my DC7X order. Not on the builder for the DC7X but is for the SCB7? 

I have been buying the newer D26 passive Carvins from people here at the forum who are swapping them out for their favorite other pick ups. Hopefully someone with Zebra D26's will sell me those too lol. Damn...


----------



## nikolix (May 15, 2014)

So exciting i pooped a little


----------



## Edika (May 15, 2014)

Spamspam after seeing the family shot would you hold it against me if I said I want to fondle your wood?


----------



## hairychris (May 15, 2014)

If I lived in the US I'd have even more Carvins now...

Now, a DTS burl without coloured staining could be really interesting!


----------



## Djentinator (May 15, 2014)

What kind of guitar is that all the way on the left?


----------



## Spamspam (May 15, 2014)

The multicolored one? That's actually a Samick that I bought in 1993. Amazing guitar. They only put those out for about a year, and each one had a unique finish.
I know Samick went to crap in the late 90's, but that is seriously one of the best guitars I've ever owned. Neck feels awesome, Floyd stays in tune forever, and it's solid as a rock. Over 20 years old, and no flaws, paint chips, or scratches.

The other one to the far left in the other pic is a walnut bodied, claro walnut topped Carvin DC700. Love that guitar too.


----------



## jephjacques (May 15, 2014)

Getting a very Skervesen vibe from it. Nice.


----------



## Carvinkook (May 15, 2014)

Aaaww Yeeaaah! Very artistic optioning.. I'll take mine as 3 pieces of HOG, straight up.


----------



## Eclipse (May 16, 2014)

That is sweet!


----------



## celticelk (May 17, 2014)

ncfiala said:


> Now just add soapbar routes and I'm in. I'm thinking blue mist metallic with gold hardware and a birdseye board.



Active pickup option is now available in the builder!


----------



## Spamspam (Jun 5, 2014)

Really looking forward to seeing how the SCB7 does in relation to the TL70 being released... I like the bevels, but that TL70 has me gassing for a more traditional shaped 7 string tele...


----------



## conorreich (Jun 6, 2014)

Spamspam said:


> That sounds sick, man! I'd be a little nervous, though.
> 
> After sanding: Note how much darker even the non grainy part is



Dude... I would've left it like that. That is truly gorgeous.

I don't know when I will have the money, but I know who (whom?) I am spending it with.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jun 6, 2014)

If the shape were cut where the binding is, I might like this. As is, it's totally "meh."


----------



## sound-byte (Jul 14, 2014)

is there at all a chance that I could get one of these with 22 frets and a middle pickup? those two things are the only things holding me back at this point.


----------



## celticelk (Jul 14, 2014)

sound-byte said:


> is there at all a chance that I could get one of these with 22 frets and a middle pickup? those two things are the only things holding me back at this point.



Carvin will probably Option 50 the middle pickup for you, since they do the DC747 in that configuration. You're out of luck on the 22-fret option, though.


----------



## Spamspam (Jul 14, 2014)

You would most likely by SOL on the middle pup too. It would take quite a bit of effort to do so, and unless they are considering making it an option, or really have a lot of time on their hands, they usually won't do those type of options.

Call with credit card in hand, though. You never know. You won't see a 22 fret neck, though.


----------



## sound-byte (Jul 14, 2014)

what is Option 50?


----------



## vilk (Jul 14, 2014)

My brain is literally just going "_uuhghghnnn nhhhhuuuuuhhhhh ahhhhnnnhhhhnngggg huhuhunnnnnnnnghghghghuuuuuuuhhhhhhh_"


----------



## Spamspam (Jul 15, 2014)

sound-byte said:


> what is Option 50?



An option 50 is anything that they don't have a construction code assigned to. Some finishes are option 50, controls layouts, etc...

You have to call in and talk to a salesperson if you want something done that isn't listed on the website. They are sometimes willing to do these 'Option 50's', but some OP50's will void the 10 day return option. Not the warranty, but the 10 day 'return it for any reason' policy. Some do not.

Of course, the list of things they will not do, is much larger than the list of things they will do. So don't get your hopes up for something really crazy, lol.


----------



## slim231990 (Jul 16, 2014)

Wow it's def a jaw dropper! Congrats brother beautifully designed


----------



## Shrediablo (Jul 17, 2014)

Sick finish! That neck looks super comfy!


----------



## Durchfall (Aug 5, 2014)

Just did a mock build on the Carvin site, and I'm seriously thinking about saving up for one of these. Hey Spamspam, how is the tone on this beauty? A friend of mine has a DC400 which I've played many times, and thought sounded great.


----------



## Spamspam (Aug 5, 2014)

I actually love the tone. With Carvin pups, they seem to be really sensitive to string height. After playing around with the height a bit, I got a tone that really does everything I want it to. Great cleans, and enough clarity under distortion to make you want to slap your momma.

The neck feels great too. Feels slimmer than my DC700. Absolutely love playing it.

I guess the biggest endorsement I can give it, is that I would buy it all over again. If I were to buy another one though, I'd get the hipshot bridge. The Floyd stays in tune great, but I don't really use it much, just put a tremel-no on it. Other than that, I wouldn't change a thing.


----------

